# Problème de lecture de certains DVD



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Février 2003)

J'en ai causé un poil avec le technicien en chef de MacG Mackie, mais j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un d'autre a eu ou connait ce problème... Certains DVD (voir plus bas) sont éjectés après avoir tournés quelques secondes dans le lecteur de mon iMac (DV ES 400 Mhz + ou - 1999?) en faisant des bruits bizarres (pour ne pas dire inquietants...) Souvent, quand je rééssaye, parfois au petit bonheur la chance, ça marche??? Mais alors, j'ai 1 chance sur 5 ou sur 10 que le lecteur DVD (DVDplayer) me dise au bout d'un moment "erreur fatale" ou un truc du genre et hop, ça quitte...

Un pote m'avais dit, quand ça avait commencé à me le faire, que ça venait de la façon dont le DVD était fait au départ, à savoir que certains éditeurs gravent leurs DVD (pas de probl, alors [?]) et certains (ça coute moins cher) les presseraient, ce qui compliquerait la lecture pour les DVD d'ordinateur...=&gt; D'où alors l'ejection...

Pour info, les DVD qui déconnent, chez moi, sont Akira, et les 5 DVD de la serie Conan le fils du futur... Je crois me rappellé que ça me l'avait aussi fait avec un des Aliens, le 1 ou le 2 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si quelqu'un a une explication? Je vais récuperer un des lecteurs DVD de mackie et alèm, on verra déjà si ça marche...


----------



## Onra (7 Février 2003)

Il est vrai que certains dvds ont des bugs. Sur le site  DVDfr tu pourras trouver les pépins pour un disque donné.

Pour Akira Ed. Spéciale il n'y a pas de pépin connu apparement. Certains dvd, sont connus pour planter sur certaines platine de salon ou même sur ordi...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Il est vrai que certains dvds ont des bugs. Sur le site  DVDfr tu pourras trouver les pépins pour un disque donné.   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai l'impression que mon problème n'est pas du même type que ceux donnés sur ce site...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Pour Akira Ed. Spéciale il n'y a pas de pépin connu apparement. * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben justement, pour moi, Akira ed. Spé plantait tel que je l'ai décrit... d'où ma perplexité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *  Certains dvd, sont connus pour planter sur certaines platine de salon ou même sur ordi... * 

[/QUOTE]

En hors sujet par rapport à mon sujet de départ, ne trouvez vous ça pas triste que finalement le DVD ne soit pas un standart au même titre que le CD, c'est à dire que finalement certains lecteurs ne lisent pas tous les DVD de la même manière?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> *(...) En hors sujet par rapport à mon sujet de départ, ne trouvez vous ça pas triste que finalement le DVD ne soit pas un standart au même titre que le CD, c'est à dire que finalement certains lecteurs ne lisent pas tous les DVD de la même manière?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, c'est bien dommage... D'autant plus que le CD ne sera bienôt plus universel puisque seulement lisible avec WMP... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce problème de DVD ne vient-il pas aussi d'un système de protection anti-copie?


----------



## Onra (7 Février 2003)

Non pas du tout. En fait, ce qui se passe c'est qu'un DVD c'est un peu comme un programme, il peut y avoir des bugs. Un dvd est composé de menu, d'image, de vidéo, de bande son, de traductions... Il y a donc quelque fois des bugs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Exemple : 1001 pattes

_De gros soucis aussi sur le "combi" DVD/LD Pioneer, où le DVD a la tendance à se bloquer à l'apparition du logo Walt Disney. En pérseverant à coups d'éjection et insertion du disque, le lecteur réussit cependant à se "caler" sur le film. Ouf ! 

Plateformes : DVD-Rom Creative Labs DXR2  
Certains possesseurs du pack n'arrivent tout bonnement pas à lire les sous-titres de ce disque ! 

Plateformes : Denon 3000 DVD-Rom Pioneer 6X Logiciel Hollywood Plus  
Le DVD serait totalement illisible sur les premières versions de ce lecteur Denon (pas tous, une version ancienne du logiciel de cette machine est en cause). Le disque tourne pendant quelques instants ; ensuite il s'arrête soudainement, et le display affiche le message "no play". Même symptome pour la carte Hollywood Plus. Cependant, plusieurs lecteurs ont remarqué que l'installation des pilotes v. 1.81 ou supérieurs de la carte corrige le problème. 


 CORRIGÉ 
Plateformes : Philips 730  
Le disque est illisible sur les lecteurs dotés d'un Bios ancien : le display de la machine affiche "Disk Error". La mise à jour du firmware du lecteur permet de rémedier au problème. 

Plateformes : Samsung 709  
Le disque se bloque carrement sur certains lecteurs. Une mise à jour du Bios pourrait corriger le problème. _


----------



## Onra (7 Février 2003)

Je suis abonné à un magazine de Home Cinema, et chaque dvd est décortiqué lors de sa sortie. Dès lors, en toute connaissance de cause, j'achète ou non le film.

Des fois le bug est juste cosmétique, d'autre fois c'est les sous-titres qui ne fonctionnent pas. Par exemple le collector du film Stargate a eu beaucoup de souci : je n'ai pas la traduction lors des dialogues en égyptien. Un peu dur lors de la scène ou Ra parle avec l'archéologue...

Quelques fois, le film s'arrête brutalement au milieu. Il me semble que Yamakasi a ce pbm sur certaines platines.

Bref, les dvds ne sont jamais parfaits !


----------

